# Paph. ‘Donna Hanes’ x ‘Yerba Nueva’ What’s happened here?



## southernbelle (Dec 22, 2022)

This is a cross I got from Hadley a few years ago. This is its 3rd bloom. I don’t have any notes on a wonky bloom before. The lip looks deformed. I don’t know what the brown areas on the petals are from. Not insects, I’ve looked under high power. I moved it to a different light set up a few months ago—could it be too much light? The marks started as it opened on the front of the petals and got worse, but are stable now b Doesn’t make sense to me where the marks are, though. Is it worth keeping?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 22, 2022)

Oddly, I have a first bloom complex with the same pouch deformity. No idea why.


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 22, 2022)

I wouldn’t be so concerned if it was first bloom, but with no record of this on 2 previous blooms, que pasa??


----------



## NEslipper (Dec 22, 2022)

My first thought was sunburn on the flower. It's also planted in very large media, and it looks pretty dry, how often do you water? I've increased the watering of my complexes considerably in the last year with fantastic results. The crown is also raised pretty high out of the media, some plants are just climbers, but I might add more media around the plant and even top-dress with sphagnum. I find the top-dressing helps new roots push out and not shrivel up due to the low humidity in my home. The pouch looks wonky, but that happens from time-to-time on complex blooms and is probably nothing to be concerned about - my guess would be it won't occur on the next flowering.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 23, 2022)

If it wasn't wonky the first time round, it ain't genetically - and thus no reason to worry!
Both deformation and the marks on the flower hint at cultural issues...NEslipper's proposal of scorching sun (or other light source) might not be off the mark!
Cultural problems during bud formation might also provide an explanation, actually, for both ailments. 
Keeping or on the trash heap? Well, that would depend on, how much you cherish the non-deformed version of this cross?!


----------



## big923cattleya (Dec 23, 2022)

I would not toss it! Too much potential there! In bud formation the sepals are outside of the petals so I doubt it is sunburn. Too much heat I would think would cause more overall visible damage I would imagine.
The actually damage to me, reminds me of mite damage, intense feeding causing water loss at the site and browning due to the collapsing of the cell walls. Or your other little beasties that could be causing damage are thrips. I can not say for sure one way or the other.
As far as seeing insects there at the moment, you just might be seeing the damage after they have moved on. You are just seeing the results of them having been there.


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 23, 2022)

Guldal said:


> If it wasn't wonky the first time round, it ain't genetically - and thus no reason to worry!
> Both deformation and the marks on the flower hint at cultural issues...NEslipper's proposal of scorching sun (or other light source) might not be off the mark!
> Cultural problems during bud formation might also provide an explanation, actually, for both ailments.
> Keeping or on the trash heap? Well, that would depend on, how much you cherish the non-deformed version of this cross?!


Yep, and I don’t think I thought it was special on previous blooms. It hit the trash today. I don’t have room for mediocre plants and doubt it anyone would want this bloom now.


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 23, 2022)

big923cattleya said:


> I would not toss it! Too much potential there! In bud formation the sepals are outside of the petals so I doubt it is sunburn. Too much heat I would think would cause more overall visible damage I would imagine.
> The actually damage to me, reminds me of mite damage, intense feeding causing water loss at the site and browning due to the collapsing of the cell walls. Or your other little beasties that could be causing damage are thrips. I can not say for sure one way or the other.
> As far as seeing insects there at the moment, you just might be seeing the damage after they have moved on. You are just seeing the results of them having been there.


Thanks, the discoloration started on the front of the petals right after it opened (now front and back) so I don’t think it’s light. Damage is consistent on both petals so strange it would be bugs and I have no other plants with issues. It did need repotting. Not heat as day temps 70-72. Good air movement. Nothing has changed re fertilizer, oh well. I’ll keep an eye on others nearby. Thanks everyone for the ideas.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 24, 2022)

cut it and rebloom next year.
Looks very dry, too me (in very coarse mix)


----------

